# Vince's gym



## SocialbFly (Sep 6, 2007)

Ok, so i debate and debated how and where to put this thread so i decided here...it fits..i found out a couple of things when Vince was showing me some exercises to help my knees etc...

First, i dont care how self assured i am, a gym full of better in shape people than me is still bloody intimidating, but thank goodness his staff was all so nice it was less painful...i know if i was staying here, it would have been a great place to work out.

Second, yes we are stronger, i know my legs are strong, but it was a surprise to me how much better my range of motion could be...yes, stretching helps, but i will try to do some drops and toe stands and stretching to try and help my ankles range of motion, i had noticed since my bad bout with achilles tendonitis that my gait had changed, now i understand a little better why.

The machine Vince is sitting on (and designed and made), and i am testing out (great, always wanted to be the biggest person on a machine, whooopee!) is a chin up machine that helps support all or part of your weight, so even someone my size can easily do a chin up to strengthen those muscles...

Fourth...while i didnt do all that much, i mean i know i used some big muscles...i am sore today, anyone wanna volunteer a massage?? lol...

Fifth, no matter how much i pose, i don't look like Arnold S.


----------



## mango (Sep 6, 2007)

*Go Diane!

Pump those lats... blast through the burn and ride the zone!!


 *


----------



## Shosh (Sep 6, 2007)

Your gorgeous! Hee. You and Vince an item then?  
Shosh


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 6, 2007)

hahahaha, lets start a rumor and see how far it goes...lol...

regardless, Vince has been a good friend and a shoulder to lean on while my shit hit the fan, for that i will always be thankful....


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 6, 2007)

I like Vince, I know that's not all that popular around here. I know he has always been an adcovate for fittness amoung us BBW's and I'm glad that he has had the chance to help you. BTW it has given me a spark to actually get to the gym I've joined and have yet to step foot in. 

Way to go girl .. And Hi Vince.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sure he is a great guy! Hi Vince if you are reading this. Us Aussies say what is on our minds, but we really do care about others.
Glad Vince has been there for you when you have needed him Diana. He sounds like a top bloke. 
Susannah


----------



## Shosh (Sep 6, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> I like Vince, I know that's not all that popular around here. I know he has always been an adcovate for fittness amoung us BBW's and I'm glad that he has had the chance to help you. BTW it has given me a spark to actually get to the gym I've joined and have yet to step foot in.
> 
> Way to go girl .. And Hi Vince.



Yay Berna. Excellant. You can be a bbw and fit also. Susannah


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 6, 2007)

Diana - I love those leggings!!! You must tell me where you got them!


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 6, 2007)

Dianna...lol...

anyway, Sam, from Junonia, but they dont have them anymore, i have a black matte pair too...i love them....

thanks for all the nice things everyone said...

Hi Vince!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 6, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> but they dont have them anymore



Crap! *stomps foot*


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 6, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> Ok, so i debate and debated how and where to put this thread so i decided here...it fits..i found out a couple of things when Vince was showing me some exercises to help my knees etc...
> 
> First, i dont care how self assured i am, a gym full of better in shape people than me is still bloody intimidating, but thank goodness his staff was all so nice it was less painful...i know if i was staying here, it would have been a great place to work out.
> 
> ...



*

Dianna - You Rule 

This is the type of bodybuilding I like to see. Gyms are filled with people of all sizes. The important thing is that you are there for your workout time and 
you enjoy the fitness journey.

I have yet to try the chin-up machine; that looks like a good deal of fun. 
What kind of a routine did you do with the chinups?

We'll definitely have an FA riot when it comes to your massage. :wubu: 

Now , I think no matter how much Arnold poses he won't have cute guns like you  

*


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 6, 2007)

SocialbFly,
Thanks for starting this thread! Your pics are awesome and I'm so glad you posted them!

I am a member of the local gym here and at first I was intimidated (mostly because of my weight and partly due to my lack of knowledge with the equipment) but once I started going regularly I became more comfortable and made friends with some of the guys & gals pumpin' iron there. They offered some advice and showed me how to use some machines to maximize the benefits to me. I think they even admire the effort on my part. Now, I even look like I know what I'm doing!


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 25, 2007)

time to post more pics from the gym...i havent worked out in a gym while i have been up here in Brissy, but i have been in the pool, swimming and doing weights...thank goodness my friend is good about that, she says get in the pool Dianna...ah but i digress...here are some more pics from the gym...i laugh a lot cause Vince makes most of his own gym equipment and i always tell him he makes it the way my dad would approve...HEAVY and built to last...lol....

sooo, here are some more pics..and yeah, some are just for fun...we big girls and boys can be fat and fit...give it a go...weights do help us lift our big bodies and help keep our joints stronger...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 26, 2007)

That's awesome! Nothing like being active...you look great, Di!


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 26, 2007)

fancy meeting you here beautiful! you working out too?? LOL
so, how are you and Babe doing?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 26, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> fancy meeting you here beautiful! you working out too?? LOL
> so, how are you and Babe doing?



Yes, I sure do workout -- but I don't lift weights...I walk everyday, do yoga, and belly dance. So, I try to maintain what's good...

And Babe and I are wonderful...buying things for the new home and of course, saving for it. Though, she has an easier time with the latter than I do.  Wonder why that is?


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2007)

Dianna, You know that I think you are wonderful already. Well done gym chick.
Meanwhile Vince I know you are reading this. I need that exercise advice I asked you for please. I am also still working on the other pearls of wisdom and advice you gave me also.  Thanks V.

Susannah


----------



## Tina (Sep 26, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> And Babe and I are wonderful...buying things for the new home and of course, saving for it. Though, she has an easier time with the latter than I do.  Wonder why that is?



CLOTHING!!!!   

Wow, Di! Look at those arms.  Good for you, honey.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 26, 2007)

Dianna good for you and how nice of Vince to be such a good friend. I'm so impressed that Vince actually makes his own equipment. I wish we had a gym like that here.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 26, 2007)

I have been talking to Vince (well not lately, i think he is on walkabout) and saying we should try to get in some type of class for those who are over weight (i hate that term, but you know...) wouldnt it be great to have a support group of other big, fat, whatever people in the gym??? 

dont know if it would fly over here, but def having someone who knows about exercise in a Y or something back home would be lovely....


----------



## Shosh (Sep 27, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> I have been talking to Vince (well not lately, i think he is on walkabout) and saying we should try to get in some type of class for those who are over weight (i hate that term, but you know...) wouldnt it be great to have a support group of other big, fat, whatever people in the gym???
> 
> dont know if it would fly over here, but def having someone who knows about exercise in a Y or something back home would be lovely....



For sure Dianna. Vince is the man when it comes to exercise shiz. 
Dianna how did you not fall over with the fit ball? 
I am bloody hopeless with those things.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 27, 2007)

i was just playing with it, Vince doesnt believe in them, he says to do muscle training...hey we all have a thing with exercise dont we...we all do what we believe in....i have been doing water exercises with weighs (good gosh, those still hurt, lol) and doing running in the pool like i did at Ebonyssbbws house...but i am a far far way off from being great, now to get back to work so they can beat me to a pulp, lol


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 28, 2007)

Missa, who told you that is what i wanted for my birthday??? Lots of sexercise...lol...and i didnt get it on my birthday again....as usual...lol....


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2007)

missaf said:


> Then there's those in-bed exercises that don't require a gym, right Di?



Ha Ha. Lots of hotties in Sydney for Dianna to choose from that is for sure.


----------



## Aliena (Sep 30, 2007)

Dianna, you're looking so good! I am so happy that you have someone to help you with the equipment. Speaking from experience, it can be so intimidating.

Mike and I have been in such a rut the last few months. We've not been to the "Y", but have made up a contract to get thee butts back into gear. I've been getting exercise enough, but not the weights or structured type stuff. I've been walking/running my arse off for the clinic, but still, need to get back to the "Y". 

I'm glad to see you're doing well! Have I told you how great your looking?? 

WoW! Amazing. And I'm jealous you got to swim in Ebony's pool! What a grand thing!


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 30, 2007)

i have been swimming almost every day up here in Brissy in my friends pool to, did i mention it was 31degreesC...that is one warm pool and def wonderful...it is surprisng how much laps actually hurt the next day, i guess pulling your body through water does a good job, lol..when i get back to sydney i have to get a car so i can get to the gym easier...would be better if my stupid car back home sold, but that will take time..anyone want a good used 4x4?? lol

thanks Aliena, i need to keep working out, and in actuality, i am no different in weight than when we all got togehter, now that drives me nuts, lol...


----------

